# New to me 16' Seastrike



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Have fished her for about a month now, and have really been impressed with how this boat runs in sloppy weather. This boat flat out eats chop. Deep vee hull is definitely not a super shallow boat and she is a bit tippy, but it rides so good in crappy weather I'm willing to give up the draft. I'm itching to get her over to choko, should be nice for long runs when the wind kicks up. Tab the bow down and let her eat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice job on a nice boat. Love the hull. Yep that's a chop gobbler. How many boats do you have


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks man, I'm really enjoying the boat so far. Just one boat. The boat on the left is my fathers and the boat behind mine is my grandfathers. Grandfather is working on his lift so it temporarily looks like a marina in the driveway.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the same boat from the 80s when it was a Sea Squirt. I already had a 70 2 stroke, so that's what went on it. My carbs need rebuilt, so I'm not sure what top speed will be. It does 32 around 5200 rpm right now, and I have yet to play with props. I think a 50 would be ideal because it's so ass heavy. It really is the best riding 16ft boat! I put it into 2' wind swell just to see, and I stayed dry going into the seas. Going with was another story though!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

That hull looks like a mini pathfinder.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> I have the same boat from the 80s when it was a Sea Squirt. I already had a 70 2 stroke, so that's what went on it. My carbs need rebuilt, so I'm not sure what top speed will be. It does 32 around 5200 rpm right now, and I have yet to play with props. I think a 50 would be ideal because it's so ass heavy. It really is the best riding 16ft boat! I put it into 2' wind swell just to see, and I stayed dry going into the seas. Going with was another story though!


I'm thinking something with your setup isn't right if your only getting 4mph more than me with 20 hp more? And I agree a 70 is the heaviest motor I'd want to hang off the back. Though I did see online where someone had a 90 on it and was getting high 40's out of her.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Forcefed said:


> I'm thinking something with your setup isn't right if your only getting 4mph more than me with 20 hp more? And I agree a 70 is the heaviest motor I'd want to hang off the back. Though I did see online where someone had a 90 on it and was getting high 40's out of her.


 I know it's a fuel flow issue, I just haven't pinpointed it. The boat's still accelerating, when the motor starts cutting back on its own. I'm expecting 40ish once it's running proper.
Mine's rated for 60hp, which is the same motor as the 70, so I know it's not overweight. It's just sitting lower than I'd prefer. It had a 115 when I bought it, and the guy said he was getting 50ish. It had about 2" of freeboard on the stern at rest when I test ran it. I sold the 115 right away.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

What year and brand motor is your 70?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Forcefed said:


> What year and brand motor is your 70?


Late 80's/ early 90's Yammi


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Ahh easy motor to work on. Nothing a few hand tools and a can of carb cleaner can't straighten out. I'm interested to hear how the boat performs with a 70 once it's running correctly.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've already done quite a bit. Carbs need rebuilt for sure, so we'll see once I do that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I love that style hull. I think it's the perfect hull for NC waters. You can fish lakes for stripers in crap weather, chase albies, and run creeks for reds and trout. I'm not sure if I would want to pole it too much, but platforms are great for a spotter.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Well it certainly isn't light to pole but she tracks good with the deep vee for the bit I poled it. I absolutely agree, with the wireless trolling motor I can spot fish and put my angler right on the fish. Especially helpful with the gf or buddies not to good at throwing a flyrod. I would like to replace the front cleat with a flush mount version as it loves to grab flyline. Have a trip to choko planned for next month, excited to run it over there.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Forcefed said:


> Well it certainly isn't light to pole but she tracks good with the deep vee for the bit I poled it. I absolutely agree, with the wireless trolling motor I can spot fish and put my angler right on the fish. Especially helpful with the gf or buddies not to good at throwing a flyrod. I would like to replace the front cleat with a flush mount version as it loves to grab flyline. Have a trip to choko planned for next month, excited to run it over there.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

That's my baby with a 2001 Yamaha 90 2 stroke .. I did about 51mph with out trimtabs .. with tabs and a different prop I'll do mid to high 50s....


----------

